# Каким клеем приклеить?



## ze_go (18 Апр 2011)

аккордеон "Вельтмейстер"- Метеор.
рамки меховые литые из пластмассы, сам мех от них местами отклеился за много лет. сам мех от рамок отодрал, всё очистил от остатков клея.
вопрос ко всем. каким клеем приклеить сам мех к рамкам? может кто-то подобное делал - поделитесь опытом.
спасибо заранее.


----------



## via (18 Апр 2011)

я клеил мебельным клеем обезжирить промазать клеем через 15мин еще раз промазать дать высохнуть и прижать


----------



## ze_go (18 Апр 2011)

мебельных клеев тьма. 
http://www.info-ua.com/equipment/36/et_36_24.html
и это только JOWAT
каким именно?


----------



## via (19 Апр 2011)

www.ximik.com промышленные клеи наирит 3307 люкс


----------



## ze_go (19 Апр 2011)

наирит вообще-то не мебельный, а обувной клей.
спасибо


----------

